# ¿ A que se dedican los integrantes del Foro ?



## owkao (Jun 15, 2010)

hola,  la verdad que me llama la atenci*Ó*n todos, ya que soy aun no*V*ato en electronica  .. a mis inicios quisiera saber en que trabajan que es lo que hacen que es lo que hace la empresa en la que trabajan todos  ..  *A Ver* si me animo para dedicarme  a algo ya que pienso basarme mas en la mina .

PAZ  ..


----------



## Electronec (Jun 15, 2010)

Tienes muchas opciones derivadas de la Electrónica.

-Electricista.
-Instalador de Alarmas.
-Instalador de Contra Incendios.
-Empresas de Telefonia.
-ETC....ETC......

Cualquier tema que tenga que ver con los Voltios.....

Saludos.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 15, 2010)

Mi trabajo no tiene relacion con la electronica directamente....

pero me encanto.... y sobretodo la automatizacion....

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 15, 2010)

*Reglas generales de uso del foro *

*02)* *Utiliza siempre títulos descriptivos.*



> su trabajo



No describía mucho que digamos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 15, 2010)

podes ser agente civil de inteligencia,
el electricista , técnico,instalador por lo general tiene acceso a lugares donde  otros agentes no entran,como por ejemplo poner micrófonos por todas las minas y sacar secretos de producción ,ventas y estadísticas de las empresas mineras
pd:

o buzo tactico (el que no arroja burbujitas ) electronico y reparar sonares ''in situ''
saludos 
bueno ay va en*▄ S*erio ,ser tecnico electronico es una profecion que siempre te va a permitir llevar el pan a tu mesa sin importar  que rama de la electronica elijas ,quizas te toque trabajar en otra cosa que nada que ver con la electronica,*▄ *nunca se sabe ,pero siempre siempre la electronica te va a dar unos soles extra ,*▄ H*aciendo alguna reparacion a tus vecinos y si es para vos mismo la reparacion te vas a a*H*orrar unos buenos soles 
saludos dos

justo lo estaba corrigiendo y dejo de funcionar Internet ,el opera el corrector ,fogo  me ganaste de mano ,mas rapido que el aspell 
un abrazo


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 15, 2010)

Una cosa es ser tecnico... y otra ser ingeniero.
El tecnico hace casi cualquier cosa referente a trabajar sobre lo ya hecho. Es decir, reparar, cambiar, instalar, sabotear...
El ingeniero o niveles superiores, es el que esta del otro lado de la planta de produccion. Es decir, es el que hace las cosas. El diseña, modifica, mejora, y en los altos vuelos, investiga y crea tecnologia nueva.

Todo depende de tu nivel de estudios. Curiosamente, un ingeniero, puede tanto trabajar como tecnico, como hacer sus propios diseños. Por su puesto no limito a los de nivel tecnico (titulado o no). Si un tecnico tiene suficiente pericia y conocimiento tambien puede diseñar. Pero esta limitado a lo que por si mismo se encuentre preparado (autodidacta).
Pero, curiosamente un ingeniero pocas veces puede (o mas bien quiere) reparar artefactos. Depende de su capacidad y experiencia personal a donde las circunstancias lo lleven. 

Ya hablando en mi caso personal, empece como tecnico, autodidacta en su mayoria, empirico, mas si tuve preparacion en secundaria y preparatoria, y muchos, pero muchos errores de por medio. Ahora que ya casi tengo la ingenieria, rara vez ya me pongo a reparar cosas... Digamos que ya me da flojera jajaja, pero no me salvo de que en algunas ocaciones muy intere$ante$ reparar artefactos.
En mi casa, pues si reparo lo que se tenga que reparar, pero por fuera, solo reparo artefactos que puedo cobrar por hora un honorario de ascesoria de ingenieria. 
Sonara arrogante, pero una tv, ni la molestia de abrirla me la tomo. Pero si puedo cobrar mucho mas por el mismo tiempo, obviamente no querre perder tiempo.
Y cuando ya se es Dr. pues ya se te paga por el simple hecho de tener el titulo. Te dedicas a investigar cosas muy sutiles, como por ejemplo burdo, la diferencia electrica y ambiental de un circuito soldado con estaño o con tungsteno, plata u otro material.

Hmm por ejemplo, ahorita voy a trabajar en la investigacion de poder hacer modelos matematicos de fuentes conmutadas las cuales no tienen modelos lineales. Aun no entiendo bien la razon, pero conforme avance platicare lo que pueda platicar.

A que viene esto? Pues que dependiendo del nivel de estudios que tengas en el area de electronica, es lo que puedes cobrar por el mismo tiempo de trabajo. Obviamente tambien el tipo de trabajo cambia. Tiene que ver con electricidad y semiconductores, pero lo que cobras por hacer con ellos, cambia mucho.

Así que pues como dijo tsunami el rockero, siempre tendras bebida y comida en la mesa. Por fortuna, en nuestra sociedad tenologica, no puede vivir sin electronica, y siempre podras hacer algo cobrable con ella.


----------



## sammaael (Jun 15, 2010)

antimundo eres Dr??????


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 15, 2010)

Hazmela buena!!! no aun no, pero ahorita estoy trabajando con uno. En 5 años si todo sale bien, ya tendre ese gran titulo.


----------



## sammaael (Jun 15, 2010)

jaja ojala asi sea y se cumplan tus espectativas amigo!!


----------



## lubeck (Jun 15, 2010)

El otro dia estuve platicando con un amigo y compañero Argentino de aqui del foro....
y los planes de estudio de aqui ( Mexico ) son bien diferentes a los de alla  (Argentina)

muy probablemente los de chile tambien lo sean sammael y de ahi tu duda no?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 15, 2010)

ja que amigo queee  teeengooo   bravo antimundo 
  nunca me habia fijado ese detalle ,eso de que cuesta abrir  y reparar un tv o alguna otra cosa que antes nos parecía muy interesante y a medida que mas aprendemos no  dan muchas ganas,de andar reparando , en el dinero nunca me fijo ,no es que tenga 
solo que cuando me interesa algo lo ago 
saludos 
pd:
que vien que suena ''mi amigo el ingeniero'' un orgullo anti


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 15, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> algunas ocaciones muy intere$ante$ reparar artefactos.


funny... 

Aunque todos mis conocimientos electronicos son autodidactas, y me he dedicado a reparar, romper y sabotear equipos desde la adolecencia hasta el sol de hoy es una meta propuesta estudiar ingeneria electronica, porque pienso que no es justo que haya ayudado a varios amigos ingenieros a hacer sus tesis y que aun me sigan llamando para consultarme cosas y que yo no tenga ni un titulo falso impreso en papel toilet 

Bien actualemente me dedico mas que todo a la fabricacion de amplificadores, altavoces, etc. y al desarrollo de paginas web en PHP & MySQL. Sin embargo nunca me caen mal las entradas de dinero haciendo reparaciones, intere$ante$


----------



## paloionico (Oct 25, 2011)

me dedico a reparar  ,lo ,mas me gusta es  armar  equipos de cero con mis gustos personales,aun hoy lo hago como hoby y el valvular mas


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 25, 2011)

Yo soy moderador del foro...


----------



## antiworldx (Oct 25, 2011)

Yo arenero y coeditor de la galería!!!


----------



## Neodymio (Oct 25, 2011)

PD: soy estudiante

lo se estuvo demás


----------



## Scooter (Oct 26, 2011)

Antes era empresario; diseño e instalación de circuitos de control.
Ahora soy profesor,  primero lo fui de electrónica, ahora lo soy de electricidad.

En la sección de titulitis:
Primero estudié formación profesional, luego ingeniería técnica industrial y por último ingeniería industrial, el doctorado (ahora son master) creo que quedará para la próxima reencarnación o al menos para cuando crezcan mis hijos.


----------

